# Living Without a Passport



## TheSeekingOne (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey there. I'm new... Is it possible to live in the United States without a passport together with finding a place to work, eat descent food and enjoy life without paying taxes, rent etc? Thanks.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 13, 2015)

you should use the search.


----------



## TheSeekingOne (Jul 13, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> you should use the search.


 What search? I'm new.


----------



## Odin (Jul 13, 2015)

TheSeekingOne said:


> What search? I'm new.


Top right of the page. Magnifying glass icon across from your name mail alerts...




TheSeekingOne said:


> Hey there. I'm new... Is it possible to live in the United States without a passport together with finding a place to work, eat descent food and enjoy life without paying taxes, rent etc? Thanks.




I would like that too... the perfect place to live for free, eat good food and never see the tax man... let me know.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 13, 2015)

@Odin 

Wouldn't we all?


----------

